# Another Turn of Century Pub Jug!!!



## mr2real (Aug 2, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Nashville-Tennessee-Belle-Meade-Whiskey-Pub-Jug_W0QQitemZ300335354694QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45ed61d346&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

 Made for the lefties!!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 3, 2009)

Now loby, behave yourself, how do you expect scammers and thieves to make money if you keep outing them.[]


----------



## mr2real (Aug 3, 2009)

> scammers and thieves


 Looks like the only one getting scammed here is this forum!!! cc6pack has 822 post since 2003 and isn't even a supporter. You should have been kicked to the curb YEARS ago. That's 6 years without a penny of support, tightwad???


----------



## mr2real (Aug 3, 2009)

I knew something was wrong with you cc6pack (mentally), when you stated a Coca Cola lawyer threatened sue you over your forum name cc6pack!!! Lobeycat has always been a jerk to me and I'm really not concerned about him or you. Tip of advice for the both of you. Dump diving should NOT be considered an education.


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey bub there ain't nothing wrong with DUMP DIVING, I also SCUBA DIVE. As far as not contributing to the forum keep checking you'll find where I held several auctions for the forum. Granted they did not make as much as I had hoped, but it's FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR more than you have contributed. You came here hawking your first auction, and when you were called on it I get a nasty PM from you, I would imagine Lobes did as well. BTW I would rather be Mentally challenged than an out and out thief.

 You're right about one thing Lobey is a Jerk, but he's an HONEST Jerk, and call's em as he sees em.[]


----------



## mr2real (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not knocking dump diving in any way. I'm just saying you should not excuse college for the event of dump diving. I'm an extremely laid back fellow, and I enjoy all your comments regardless of the nature. Fake or Real isn't a major concern to me. I'm not the "monkey with the paperclip" that made these pitchers like you stated earlier!!! Your not knocking me. Your knocking a bad investment that I made. I appreciate your opinion!!!


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 3, 2009)

Well you stated in your first auction that you were about to pull it, YOU did not. Now that you have admitted the Jugs are fake. Here's another chance pull the current auction and save what little credibility you have left.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

I noticed all the hits on this thread and I said to my self, all the action can't be all about a turn of the century jug?Low and behold Lobey is causing trouble again hahahah! See how I steer clear of all turmoil [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

Hahahahahaha


 I sitting here eating Tostitos and peach mango salsa yeah yeah![]


----------



## capsoda (Aug 3, 2009)

> I sitting here eating Tostitos and peach mango salsa yeah yeah!


 
NEW JERSEY!!!
 Prolly get sued my them NJ jokers just like Pace.

 Who is causing trouble????????I don't hear nuttin....


----------



## mr2real (Aug 3, 2009)

> Now that you have admitted the Jugs are fake


 I never stated the pitchers are fake. I said they were a bad investment based on what I've been told here. To much of a headache for me with all the negative speculation. Thememphisdigger stated, the first jug is authentic. As far as I know, thememphisdigger owns the only known scratch mini jugs from the longinotti co., therefore I took his opinion more serious than yours (a bottle collector) Then I stumbled across this pitcher at a different antique shop. The glaze is different, whiskey is spelt different, it's a different size mold, etc. I knew from the beginning the speculation would be intense. But, I never thought people would think I'm making these jugs myself. I don't know dittly squat about making pottery and I've never even seen a kiln. I too suspect these pitchers were made by the same person. They both have mold lines going straight down from the spout and down the handle, and across the bottom as well. I did contact the whisky pitcher collectors association of America http://pubjug.com/history.html . They told me that It looked like an authenic jug from that time period. I wish there was more I could do to put the speculation to rest, but there simply isn't nothing.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

Trouble? you want trouble cap ? I give some stinking trouble.


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2009)

lol lobey aint no jerk hes a real person living in a real world!!!!! and hes italian aint gonna take no sh** those pitchers look like they were made by kids yesterday!as for cc6pack not having a supporters badge, well i just got mine after years of posting on this forum, thanks to a forum member,  i did not have the means for sending the money to europe and still dont, good god if ya didnt lie about the age of that pitcher i guess none of this would have taken place..................................m-


----------



## mr2real (Aug 3, 2009)

> good god if ya didnt lie about the age of that pitcher i guess none of this would have taken place..................................m-


 I didn't lie about anything, the whiskey co. is from that time period, so that's what I put. It is just more speculation on your behalf. Proof is in the pudding!!! And I don't think it will be disproved or proven from any input on this forum. Do you have any evidence to prove your claim that some kids made it yesterday? didn't think so


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr2real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 OK I guess I will chime in.So the jug was made the day (before) yesterday not yesterday .Give the kid his props.
  Lobey a Jerk ???naw who would say such a thing? 
  I date that Jug around the 2009 era,and thats pushing it.I don't care what pudding your dishing out.
  I would stop talking now before you dig deeper hole.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 3, 2009)

I am compelled to agree with Lobey.. this is no ship of fools!


----------



## madman (Aug 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> I hate to beat a dead horse, but what the hell it's dead....the jugs where made by the same person using the same chicken scratch, that's a fact. They were done poorly by an untrained hand, also a fact. The fact that you know nothing about this type of pottery is plain to see, but you have been schooled. It's pretty obvious they're bogus. no company would advertise their product on such shoddy work. Whether you knew this or not doesn't matter. You know now. these are just my opinions.
> We here take pride when listing on ebay and advertising to the forum members, that the descriptions are accurate. We don't rip each other off here. You will take flack but you'll live. You're more than welcome to participate on the forum, the more the merrier. But never think your talking to a bunch of dumb hicks here. You'll will find this is the place to come for bottle information. there's no more knowledgeable place on the planet.
> [/align]


 nice!


----------



## mr2real (Aug 4, 2009)

The item just got pulled, so rest assured that the only one that got ripped on this pitcher was me!!!! $97 investment down the drain


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, Joe, we all get duped now and again, it's inevitable.. but you are showing a remarkable sense of responsibility and character by doing the right thing, and I applaud you!


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 4, 2009)

How bout posting a few pics of the rare distillery bottles you mentioned in the auction?


----------



## glass man (Aug 4, 2009)

HAVE MUCH HAVE YOU GIVEN TO THE FORUM MR2REAL? MANY ON HERE HAVE NO MONEY TO GIVE ,BUT THEIR KNOWLEDGE IS VERY VALUABLE! CHANGE YOUR HANDLE TO MR UNREAL AND DON'T  GET SO UPTIGHT CAUSE ALL DON'T GUSH WITH DELIGHT CAUSE YOU HAVE POSTED SOMETHING ON HERE. I HAVE SAID MANY THINGS ETC. AND THEY WERE IGBORED,BUT HEY THAT IS OKEK,CAUSE I HAVE ALSO POSTED STUFF AND HAVE BEEN GIVEN MUCH INPUT. DAMN DON'T GET YOUR PANTIES IN A WAD CAUSE ALL DON'T SAY WHAT YOU WANNA HEAR EVEN IF IT IS A LITTLE HARSE. LOBES CAN BE A TOUGH COOKIE ,BUT LOOK PAST THAT AND LEAN WHAT HE SAYS. HE KNOWS A GREAT DEAL,SO THINGS THAT HELPS YOU AIN'T SUGER COATED,BUT IT HELPS! HELL WE HAVE ALL MADE BAD BUYS,LEARN FROM IT AND MOVE ON TO THE NEXT TIME YOU MAKE A BAD INVESTEMENT.PICK YOUR ASS UP A GET RIGHT BACK ON THAT HORSE CAUSE ODDS ARE YOU WILL GET A GOOD/GREAT BUY SOONER OR LATER!CC26PAC IS ONE OF THE BEST DUDES ON HERE AND I CONSIDER HIM A GOOD FRIEND! MAN IF YOU DON'T CONNECT WITH HIM ON THAT LEVEL YOU HAVE MISSED OUT BIG TIME! GEEZ DON'T GET SO BUMMED OUT OVER TWO UGLY JUGS,NEW OR OLD! THANGS CAN BE REPLACED GOOD FRIENDS CAN'T,BUT IF YOU HAVE THE MEAN ATTITUDE IT SEEMS YOU DO,GO THE THE ASSHOLE ANTIQUE BOTTLE SIGHT UNLIMITED,YOU WOULD BE A HIT THERE! PLEASE DON'T GO AWAY MAD AND PLEASE DON'T GO AWAY! JUST LEARN!!! LOVE RULES! JAMIE


----------



## capsoda (Aug 4, 2009)

> We here take pride when listing on ebay and advertising to the forum members, that the descriptions are accurate. We don't rip each other off here. You will take flack but you'll live. You're more than welcome to participate on the forum, the more the merrier. But never think your talking to a bunch of dumb hicks here. You'll will find this is the place to come for bottle information. there's no more knowledgeable place on the planet.


 

 I....I think I'm gonna cry.....[X(]

 Shake it off and get back on the horse but do the research first. Something like  that can really damage a rep. Remember, one oh chit can ruin alot of attaboys.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, I missed this one. So you ignored good information I gave you about the last one being a fake, let it end and then listed another one.. If you hang out on the forum long enough you will find that in the rare occurence Lobey and myself agree, chances are its something farely obvious..


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 4, 2009)

The guy that payed $227 for the first one got his money back then? If so then good for you. If not, well ................


> ORIGINAL:  mr2real
> 
> The item just got pulled, so rest assured that the only one that got ripped on this pitcher was me!!!! $97 investment down the drain


----------



## mr2real (Aug 4, 2009)

Last time I refunded someone's money, they responded promptly with a negative feedback. The buyer didn't pay or contact me for 25 days after the auction ended. Then all the sudden he decided to pay, after the item was long gone. I refunded there money 3 days later and as you can see in my feedbacks--- Avoid this NON_SELLING SELLER & TERRIBLE COMMUNICATOR: ignored multiple email.---- The truth is, this guy never wrote my anything!!!!  The bidder on the Memphis pitcher had plenty on pictures the see what he was bidding on. It would be a lose, lose situation for me!!! I will probably get a neg anyway, but life will go on. I don't like get ripped on ripping anyone else. I just wonder why thememphisdigger said "it's authentic"  The first picture didn't look nearly as crappy or fake as the second in my opinion. I hope the 1st was on real, but I can't prove nothing. I wish the best for the bidder, because I never had intentions of ripping someone.


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 5, 2009)

Somewhere in the country..theres a pissed off collector of old beer pitchers with your address...Id refund that guy quick


----------

